# CAUTION: Know your bias.



## NephilimAzrael

It is wonderful that you have all discovered personality testing.
Whatever this signifies to you. Perhaps it means that you have obtained an insight into your own typological traits or that the personality systems assist you in understanding others.
However, it is imperative that you take caution when you are understanding what these types indicate.

1. These are not explanations of you as a person:
What these typology tests indicate are generalised patterns of thought and behaviour amongst a tested population. They do not explain away your very self.

2. There is no absolute truth about you.
The common features of traits are numerous and there are many aspects of the human personality that are not measured by MBTI/Enneagram/SLOAN. You do however share some common traits, which manifest themselves to varying degrees and with varying significance.

3. NO TYPE IS SUPERIOR TO ANY OTHER!
Remember, these traits only indicate how you may/may not operate consciously/preconsciously. The tests are fallible and the descriptions alone do not support your judgements of yourself or others. Take this only as a tool that may or may not assist you in your intra/interpersonal relationships.

Here is a list of biases that may assist you in overcoming fallacies that relate to the tests:

Please be aware of biases within self-evaluation. In addition the biases which may stem from such a measure:

Barnum effect (also known as the Forer effect):
This bias relates to when a person validates a type assessment based on subjective responses.

Bandwagon effect
This bias relates to making choices based on information given by those who present suggestion of authority or prestige.

Groupthink
The bias of attempting to minimise conflict or disharmony through group decision making or favouring agreeableness whilst ignoring dissent.

Bias Blind spot
A behaviour of compensating for one's own held beliefs or biases. A self-serving bias which rejects contradictory information.

Choice supportive
A bias of ascribing positive assessments/attributes to a choice in retrospect, so as to subjectively validate that choice.

Semmelweis reflex
A reflexive behaviour of rejecting new knowledge in favour of thought habits, beliefs or opinions/methods.

Wishful thinking bias
Forming beliefs or making decisions based on what is pleasing to imagine as true rather than by support of evidence or rationality.

Hindsight bias
Viewing choices or events as predictions/explanations based on past events or hindsight.

Subjective validation
Viewing information to be correct because of the personal significance to oneself (not with substantial evidence)

Projection bias
Personal attributes, unacceptable thoughts/emotions are projected onto another or a group. This can apply to types when one believes a type description shows an inclination for others to behave in a different manner.

System Justification bias
This is a tendency to defend or entrench oneself to beliefs that certain systems or beliefs should be considered legitimate or desirable because they are of the "status quo".. This can be applied to over-estimating typology systems or favouring one over others.

Ultimate attribution error
Mostly directed at members of another group (in this case, another type). This can be combined with most of the above biases, in favouring the behaviours described by one type and ascribing negative behaviours to another type in an attempt to justify one's actions.

Please consider these biases when you are considering what to do with the information you obtain from your typing. And don't forget, it is just a description. It does not explain yourself or even indicate who you are, neither motivationally or consequentially.

Enjoy your new found knowledge, and the fora. 
Thank You.

NephilimAzrael


----------



## DayLightSun

Is this related to the research you were working on?


----------



## NephilimAzrael

DayLightSun said:


> Is this related to the research you were working on?


Somewhat, yes. They are important considerations for the design.


----------



## DayLightSun

Thank for posting this. I find it useful.


----------



## Troll

Let's see if a verified imbecile can attempt to translate for other lowbrows:


Welcome welcome welcome new members to Personality Cafe, home of the Myers-Briggs test in a coffeehouse setting! So glad you could join us.
WARNING: Please read and sign this standard Disclaimer Disclosure & Consent form before continuing onto the forum.
This forum is not to be considered a substitute for competent medical or psychiatric care. It is For Entertainment Purposes Only.
Please consult your physician or psychologist before embarking on any program of psychiatric treatment.
The MBTI, or Enneagram tests have not been approved by the FDA. 
You hereby agree to hold the Personality Cafe ( d.b.a. www.personalitycafe.com), its employees, members, and affiliates, wholly indemnable for any and all events personally resulting from your participation on this website.

1. Don't expect MBTI or Enneagram or any of this other hocus pocus to really tell you anything greatly valuable about yourself.

2. There's a lot of stuff these tests simply don't even attempt to describe, although they can tell you a few things, of however slight actual use.

3. Don't go being a prick about your team being better than any other team. Save that for professional sports.

You might not even correctly guess your actual "personality type" because you can't see yourself objectively. Here's a few reasons why you might have a distorted self-analysis:

Thinking Biases

1. Barnum/Forer
People will believe what they want to believe about themselves if you act like you're an expert, especially if you flatter them 

2. Bandwagon
If everyone else is jumping off a cliff, chances are you will jump off a cliff too

3. Groupthink
If everyone is jumping off a cliff, and one or two people try to say "hey wait, this is stupid and pointless", no one will isten to those dissenters, instead everyone will get angry at them and collectively throw them off the cliff while hurling rocks down upon them as they tumble to their deaths (if they hadn't already been murdered before being tossed off the cliff).

4. Bias Blind Spot
Sometimes you can't see the forest around your own immediate trees. How do you know if your perceptions aren't distorted by your own . . . biases

5. Choice supportive
"See, wasn't that a good idea? I mean, everything turned out for the best after all, didn't it? Even if it did seem like a bad idea at the time, look at the positive results you couldn't have predicted. All's swell that ends swell."

6. Semmelweis reflex 
I'm used to things the way they are, and I don't want to have to listen to anyone who says anything otherwise. Closed minded morons who will never heed any warnings until it's too late. Basically these are the same idiots who will jump off a cliff if everyone else is doing it, because the only way they will ever do anything differently from before is if Everybody is doing it. Then they'll tar and feather the whistle blowers.

7. Wishful thinking
Ignoring reality because you want to believe everything's cool, no matter how obviously it isn't.
Support Our Troops!

8. Hindsight
People connect unrelated things in their minds because they had some synchronicity in the past. What happened simultaneously or sequentially before may have been a coincidence without any special likelhood to be repeated again.

9. Subjective validation
You're imagining things

10. Projection
People usually accuse everyone else of being or doing what they themselves are most guilty of. 
George Bush acting outraged about "weapons of mass destruction". George Bush acting horrified by terrorism. George Bush acting horrified by those who callously take human lives. Colin Powell acting horrified at the idea of Saddam Hussein burying Iraqis or Kurds in mass graves.
Basically projection as a bias would be unconscious hypocrisy, but projection is also used as conscious hypocrisy by pathological liars. See also: George Bush, Colin Powell, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, Condoleeza Rice, and probably Hillary Clinton.

11. System justification
This is hardly different from Semmelweis. Closed mindedness.

12. Ultimate attribution
Academic renaming with $10 words of the phrase Stereotyping Prejudice.

All these biases may very well affect your misdiagnosing your own personality type. Remember, these tests are For Entertainment Purposes Only. Must be over 18. Void where prohibited.

You may now enter the website and interact with the other goofballs on here, provided you keep the above information in mind.

I'll be your host,
SmartGuy
I know lots of stuff and have the certifications to prove it

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*e pluribus unum*
_Fortune Cookie: "He who knows himself real good can screw around with other people real good."_


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Fixed. Thank you for the constructive criticism.


----------



## DeadDove

I think the old forum I used to post at suffered from that a lot. Being the "chosen type" and a lot of group thinking etc...I couldn't stand to be around it very long. Glad I bailed on that place and discovered I was no longer one of them.


----------



## matilda

Could projection bias have anything to do with disliking people who are the same type as you?

I feel that I am repelled by people who are a lot like me.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

matilda said:


> Could projection bias have anything to do with disliking people who are the same type as you?
> 
> I feel that I am repelled by people who are a lot like me.


Probably.. Depends on what you find repulsive about these people really. It may not even be the case that you are like the people you perceive to be like you. It could be a projection of yourself onto others that causes you to view it as similarity, which would generally serve yourself to project your own insecurities onto others.

It tends to happen more commonly than many wish to accept. So even if you are concerned with it, it does tend to happen a lot in general.


----------



## Siggy

Another thought. Jerks come in all temperments. I sometimes wish the indicators didnt have names, like Guardian, or Scientists. These can contribute to our own bias's. 

PS. I havent met any jerks on these forums. Just a group of fun, intelligent and enlightening group of people.:happy:


----------



## Kohtumine

NephilimAzrael said:


> 1. These are not explanations of you as a person:
> What these typology tests indicate are generalised patterns of thought and behaviour amongst a tested population. They do not explain away your very self.


What if they do? Huh?



> 2. There is no absolute truth about you.
> The common features of traits are numerous and there are many aspects of the human personality that are not measured by MBTI/Enneagram/SLOAN. You do however share some common traits, which manifest themselves to varying degrees and with varying significance.


As there is no Theory of Everything, nor that we think MBTI is, if we understand it we can know it's limitations, too bad almost anyone know anything about the theory itself.



> 3. NO TYPE IS SUPERIOR TO ANY OTHER!
> Remember, these traits only indicate how you may/may not operate consciously/preconsciously. The tests are fallible and the descriptions alone do not support your judgements of yourself or others. Take this only as a tool that may or may not assist you in your intra/interpersonal relationships.


:laughing:



> Here is a list of biases that may assist you in overcoming fallacies that relate to the tests:
> 
> Please be aware of biases within self-evaluation. In addition the biases which may stem from such a measure:
> 
> ...snip...


Knew most of them already, yay, the other were somewhat obvious I think.


----------



## whisperycat

*Thanks, NephilimAzrael, for your thread-starting post. It does help to be aware of the limitations of any system of categorisation. 

**Maybe it's the case that forums such as Personality Cafe can only ever be (partly) representative of a sub-set of the type universe ... 'the set of all people who are happy to find out their type and then go onto type related forums ':wink: 

So any truths we may glean from inhabiting such forums, may have only local scope. Still, fascinating stuff, eh?:happy:
*


----------



## screamofconscious

Aw geez, now you have me questioning everything I thought I knew...which wasn't very much to begin with but deep enough to have my mind spinning circles. 

But I'd rather know if I'm being dishonest with myself. So thanks.


----------



## Lepthe

yes, ugly truths are always preferable to pretty lies.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

aubrey said:


> Aw geez, now you have me questioning everything I thought I knew...which wasn't very much to begin with but deep enough to have my mind spinning circles.
> 
> But I'd rather know if I'm being dishonest with myself. So thanks.


Be careful that you interpret the meaning of these bias's correctly... for example:




> subjective validation
> Viewing information to be correct because of the personal significance to oneself (not with substantial evidence)


When I first read that, and even the Wikipedia article I interpreted it to mean that personal experience and memories are invalid; only things that are widely proven are true. But after following the link at the bottom of the Wikipedia page, I found that what it's really talking about is when someone connects to irrelevant things to give them personal meaning. "Psychics" use this alot by speaking in vague terms that could be connected to a number of things.

Also, these "bias's" aren't necessarily bad as far as perceiving goes, but should be filtered out by our judging functions... In fact I would recommend disregarding the possibility of bias when exploring your options in order to be more open-minded... then focusing in and evaluating your own perceptions... of course, INTJ's aren't prone to being biased according to most of what I've read, so what i just said may or may not apply to other types.


----------



## screamofconscious

3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


> Be careful that you interpret the meaning of these bias's correctly... for example:
> 
> 
> When I first read that, and even the Wikipedia article I interpreted it to mean that personal experience and memories are invalid; only things that are widely proven are true. But after following the link at the bottom of the Wikipedia page, I found that what it's really talking about is when someone connects to irrelevant things to give them personal meaning. "Psychics" use this alot by speaking in vague terms that could be connected to a number of things.


 
That particular bias had me questioning a few matters of faith. In the end I told myself it didn't matter... but I thank you for clarifying this for me. There was no need for my questioning in the first place.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

Yes, that one had me questioning matters of faith as well when I first read it, but no, it's always good to question, and to question everything.


----------



## screamofconscious

3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


> Yes, that one had me questioning matters of faith as well when I first read it, but no, it's always good to question, and to question everything.


I often find it needless to question the things that roll around in my mind because in the end, the answer turns out to be so simple. I also find it draining. But you are correct. I would rather question and find truth than to have blind faith lead me in anything.


----------



## Space Cat

Yet i see people still do that. You write with smilies, you're an F. You speak in logical terms, you're a T, and so forth. I am very sick of this and i've personally been judged against my type many times that i got used to it.
It's pathetic really, that T must mean evil, F must mean good (for example)
I don't know if people can get over this but it would be great if they did.
^This may not be related but i thought it had to be brought up. That's it.


----------



## the crow

I have met quite a few jerks, which tells me that normal people come here. 
As well as people like me  
This thread is very helpful, and it would have been good had I read it a long time ago. 
It is good, anyway, late as I found it. 

Upgrade is going well: thank you, forum staff.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

...Did anyone consider that the "most to least intelligent personality type" thread MIGHT be an april fool's joke?


----------



## daveola

Has anyone ever done any sort of double-blind testing on MBTI? I can think of a number of experiments one could do to verify the usefulness of MBTI beyond the general conjecture I see about it.

I'm under the impression that MBTI is about the way that our brains work to communicate, take in information, make decisions and solve problems, and that's pretty profound - so I *do* think there are some universal truths about MBTI (as one would expect from an NT .. but I worry that I am fooling myself with subjective validation.

Hrm.


----------



## justcait

Troll said:


> Let's see if a verified imbecile can attempt to translate for other lowbrows... <etc>


I love you. I know this is necrobumping, but I don't CARE. This is hilarious, even if it was posted years ago. (technically, since I just read it for the first time, it's not necrobumping from my personal perspective)


----------



## Liev

That was very informative. Thanks for the post.


----------



## einsteinlyk

Thanx man.Great research.


----------



## fihe

I have plenty of biases regarding type, but will try to keep them well hidden around these parts.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

Knowing your bias, in my eyes from a psychological standpoint, is another way of reinforcing ideas that you have to be biased to begin with (even though type is an inherently variable thing). I mean, as a rule, yes, people are biased, but usually about things that are purely individual conceptions they have about themselves and not really about anything real (which is what happens in projection). I'd argue MBTI makes way too big a deal out of bias, like/dislike, identity, etc. in this stuff, when to Jung, this stuff was almost entirely collective in terms of being able to understand it's existence and not rooted in anything personal about a person (as in, personal experiences not shared in some way or another by all of man). How you defend yourself with your type is entirely on you - it really has nothing to do with anything you feel about anyone else - it's all about how you would feel about yourself if you couldn't reach some ideal or goal you have (and perhaps was influenced by something you saw in someone else somewhere before you really had an ego identity, I don't know, but that's the possibility).


----------



## jonagelle

Now I know that there are many form of bias and judgment. But in general what I can suggest is that being bias is important. It does not only benefit one but the whole the process and all the people that are involved. Being bias brings a positive effect. Even how hard the situation is, you must be bias all the time. Whatever the demand is, you must be firm to be a bias person. Different types of being bias is applied in different situations. First understand what is bias. Be aware on how it benefits and how it is applied. And what should you do incase this thing is needed. Be aware that there are many forms of being bias. And being aware of them and how they are applied can help you make the most out of it. 

Nathanael King is a Clinical Hypnotherapist, NLP practitioner and weight loss & nutritional therapist. He also helps people suffering from panic attacks or social anxiety. He has written a book on how to build confidence instantly using NLP techniques. Please click <a target="_new" href="http://dailyimproveself.com/instantconfidencefree/">here</a> to download now. You can also sign up for weekly newsletter at <a target="_new" href="http://www.SelfProgress.co.uk">http://www.SelfProgress.co.uk</a> for your growth.


----------



## PJSparkle

What? How do I know?? I don't want to be Bias! I hate being bias! I don't think I am, but I suppose all of these are possible. I like my type, because it seems right, I know there is one part of it that isn't quite spot on, (I'm very good at understanding other peoples emotions) , but in the context, it still makes sense (this only happened, because I spend so much time observing, and even more time reflecting upon, and understanding what I've observed) Could the fact that I feel a better sense of understanding be part of bias? 

I don't explain away bad behavior, or even good behavior. For instance, I never understood why my bf seemed to like the fact that I am always coming up with projects (typical INTP) until I discovered a trait of his type (happiest when they are centered in action-oriented tasks which require detailed logical analysis and technical skill) 

Bias is evil!


----------



## MNiS

This only applies to introverts. Honest extroverts are unbiased to begin with.


----------



## MisterDantes

It is good to be aware of your biases, but then again, we cannot escape subjectivity no matter how hard we try. We can strive to be as objective as possible, but in the end, we are all living beings with emotions.

Many (inluding me for a long time) took titles, such as "the scientist", "the achiever" and what not, way too seriously. Just because you might have traits or believe yourself to have the traits as you are the one making the tests about yourself, it does NOT mean that this is some kind of predetermined life-destiny that you will become just that. There is no guarantee whatsoever that I will achieve great things or that i will become a scientist just because an internet test told me i might appear like one.

this was a good article and like some people have stated already; more people should probably take a look at this article to clear out biases and misconceptions regarding MBTI.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

The amount of people who don't seem to acknowledge their biases and when they're simply being typist unduly assuming things of strangers based solely on type seems to outweigh the amount of people who embrace personality types properly. It's seriously demotivating and makes me question how truly dangerous the popularization of personality types is. The ignorance that thrives in misinterpretation is simply too powerful and too widespread. :<


----------



## Kabosu

If a celebrity is hip by Ns and/or really smart, they must be N, amirite. /sarcasm


----------



## Iapetus

The basic problem with paper and pencil tests is that an adapted or sometimes maladapted personality is the only "self" available to answer the test questions. Test-retest reliability only establishes the fact that your adapted personality is consistent over time. Some people might have a personality that is highly influenced by mood, current problems, physical health, time of day etc. What is needed is some kind of benchmark that will enable a person to identify their inner core personality. This kind of objectivity can't be achieved by any paper and pencil test.


----------



## Artemis 2x4

NephilimAzrael said:


> It is wonderful that you have all discovered personality testing.
> Whatever this signifies to you. Perhaps it means that you have obtained an insight into your own typological traits or that the personality systems assist you in understanding others.
> However, it is imperative that you take caution when you are understanding what these types indicate.
> 
> 1. These are not explanations of you as a person:
> What these typology tests indicate are generalised patterns of thought and behaviour amongst a tested population. They do not explain away your very self.
> 
> 2. There is no absolute truth about you.
> The common features of traits are numerous and there are many aspects of the human personality that are not measured by MBTI/Enneagram/SLOAN. You do however share some common traits, which manifest themselves to varying degrees and with varying significance.
> 
> 3. NO TYPE IS SUPERIOR TO ANY OTHER!
> Remember, these traits only indicate how you may/may not operate consciously/preconsciously. The tests are fallible and the descriptions alone do not support your judgements of yourself or others. Take this only as a tool that may or may not assist you in your intra/interpersonal relationships.
> 
> Here is a list of biases that may assist you in overcoming fallacies that relate to the tests:
> 
> Please be aware of biases within self-evaluation. In addition the biases which may stem from such a measure:
> 
> Barnum effect (also known as the Forer effect):
> This bias relates to when a person validates a type assessment based on subjective responses.
> 
> Bandwagon effect
> This bias relates to making choices based on information given by those who present suggestion of authority or prestige.
> 
> Groupthink
> The bias of attempting to minimise conflict or disharmony through group decision making or favouring agreeableness whilst ignoring dissent.
> 
> Bias Blind spot
> A behaviour of compensating for one's own held beliefs or biases. A self-serving bias which rejects contradictory information.
> 
> Choice supportive
> A bias of ascribing positive assessments/attributes to a choice in retrospect, so as to subjectively validate that choice.
> 
> Semmelweis reflex
> A reflexive behaviour of rejecting new knowledge in favour of thought habits, beliefs or opinions/methods.
> 
> Wishful thinking bias
> Forming beliefs or making decisions based on what is pleasing to imagine as true rather than by support of evidence or rationality.
> 
> Hindsight bias
> Viewing choices or events as predictions/explanations based on past events or hindsight.
> 
> Subjective validation
> Viewing information to be correct because of the personal significance to oneself (not with substantial evidence)
> 
> Projection bias
> Personal attributes, unacceptable thoughts/emotions are projected onto another or a group. This can apply to types when one believes a type description shows an inclination for others to behave in a different manner.
> 
> System Justification bias
> This is a tendency to defend or entrench oneself to beliefs that certain systems or beliefs should be considered legitimate or desirable because they are of the "status quo".. This can be applied to over-estimating typology systems or favouring one over others.
> 
> Ultimate attribution error
> Mostly directed at members of another group (in this case, another type). This can be combined with most of the above biases, in favouring the behaviours described by one type and ascribing negative behaviours to another type in an attempt to justify one's actions.
> 
> Please consider these biases when you are considering what to do with the information you obtain from your typing. And don't forget, it is just a description. It does not explain yourself or even indicate who you are, neither motivationally or consequentially.
> 
> Enjoy your new found knowledge, and the fora.
> Thank You.
> 
> NephilimAzrael


I just learned all those higlighted terms in Sociology......still taking sociology, but still :3


----------



## Janovich

MNiS said:


> This only applies to introverts. Honest extroverts are unbiased to begin with.


Everyone who is completely honest is unbiased to begin with.
I took the bait.


----------



## MNiS

Janovich said:


> Everyone who is completely honest is unbiased to begin with.
> I took the bait.


I agree. 

Although, I should've wrote people who place a heavy emphasis on their introverted ego element. Subjectivity leads to bias if the person is unaware of their inclination.


----------



## Kyro

Thank god this forum exists. I've found too many people who've found themselves superior towards others, or who type themselves something else just to seem better. This mostly happens with INTJ's and INTP's. I'm unsure of half the INTJ/INTP community, since the title itself leads people to believe they're the best type to be (The Mastermind, etc.) INTJ/INTP's seem superior because they're known as the ''smart types.'' If you google search ''INTJs are'' the first search that comes up is ''hot,'' making it a desirable type. If you google search another type, for example ''ISTJs are'' the first search coming up is ''boring.'' 

I'm not trying to bash on INTJs/INTPs but a lot of people have typed themselves INTJ/INTP because it sounds 'cool'. And I had to get this off my chest since my INTJ friend can't shut up about being better than the other types.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect

Granted that people really want to be smart. I doubt people actually seek knowledge if they already think they're intelligent. 

The real INTJ's on the boards are like the OP of this topic. He's very rational and straightforward with his approach...it kinda hurts.


----------



## Desiderium




----------

